# imrworldwide.com's Red Sheriff



## AmiRage (11 Juni 2003)

Ich habe hier eben ein Cookie entdeckt, welches mir doch sehr spanisch vorkam.

Es heisst "XYZ"@@cgi-bin[2].txt und beinhaltet (ein wenig verfremdet  ):

IMRID
[email protected]
imrworldwide.com/cgi-bin
3384
2132548480
29921120
1980295616
29561204
* 

SpyBot findet seltsamerweise nichts, obwohl dieser "Red Sheriff" nichts Neues zu sein scheint?!

h**p://www.cexx.org/sheriff.htm

Jemand schon Bekanntschaft mit dem Red Sheriff gemacht? ... Und warum erkennt SpyBoot den Cookie nicht? Einfach mal an den SpyBot-Autor schicken?

_Link deaktiviert tf_


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2003)

Hauptsächlich erkennt Spybot-S&D den nicht, weil es viele hundert bis tausend 'Tracking Cookies' gibt - alle hinzuzufügen wäre zwar möglich, würde aber unheimlich viel Aufwand bedeuten.

Benutzt man dagegen das Säubern der Cookies (der IE: Cookies-Eintrag), löscht man sowieso alle nicht vorher ausgeschlossenen Cookies.
Und ich empfehle auch immer, im Browser einfach 'Third-Party-Cookies' ganz auszuschalten, dann kommen die gar nicht erst auf einen Rechner.

Soviel als Erklärung, warum dieser Cookie nicht erkannt wird 

(schlimmer ist übrigens das JavaScript-File von RedSheriff... glaub ich hbe.js oder ähnlich genannt)


----------



## parasitoras (7 August 2007)

*selbst ernannte Red Sheriffs - Erklaerungen*

*Erfahrungen IP Bespitzelung und JAVA APPLETS der RED SHERIFFS ?

Hier folgen Erklärungen.*

Erfahrungen mit permanenten, mysteriösen Belagerungen/Bespitzelungen der IP 62.189.244.254, die vorzugsweise bei Blog.de, Mr. Wong, usw. ihr widerliches Mapping treiben ( auch ohne Cookies Akzeptanz ) und nach mehrfachen Beschwerden beim Netzbetreiber ( UK-PIPEX-20000720, ORG-UA24-RIPE, 62.189.0.0 - 62.190.255.255 ) und auf den Blogs nicht verschwinden ?

Was und wer steckt WIRKLICH hinter den selbsternannten RED SHERIFFS und was ist dies für eine IT Kultur ?

Also mehr als aus den Netzbetreiberinformationen ( natürlich OHNE Aussagen ) und Suchergebnissen zu erfahren ist ?

*Der selbsternannten RED SHERIFF UK IP 62.189.244.254 ist die Luft bei blog.de und Mr. Wong zu dünn geworden, so dass sie wieder weiter ziehen, nachdem bereits zuvor hunderte von schmuddeligen IT Einträgen getriggert worden sind.*

*Interessant ist bei der IP 62.189.244.254, dass offensichtlich öffentliche Einrichtungen/Postings einer gezielten Bespitzelung unterliegen. *

Von Mapping kann zweifelsfrei mit insgesamt 39 geloggten incident blocks, jeweils mit etwa 16 durchschnittlichen IP 62.189.244.254 Einträgen, Firewall Blockierungen unserseits, dies innerhalb eines Zeitbereiches von jeweils ca. 16 Minuten, keine Rede sein. Verschiedene nationale abuse Stellen sind die IP Einträge seit dem 9.7.2007 gemeldet.

Durch Zufall hat unsere Firewall mit der gleichen IP 62.189.244. 254 bei der Anschauung von schönen WEB CAM Bildern der Costa Blanca ( Urlaubserinnerungen aus zurückliegenden Jahren in Spanien mit Wohnsitz seit Jahren in Asien ) die Alarmglocken läuten lassen. http://webcam.comunitatvalenciana.com/webcamcastellon-peniscola.htm?id_camara=42

*Nach den Recherchen ergeben sich eine Vielzahl schmuddeligen IT Einträgen der IP 62.189.244.254 :*

*http://www.kgb.to/blacklist.html
IMR Worldwide (NetRatings, Red Sheriff)
………………………………………….
62.189.244.254 (62.189.244.254/32)
…………………………………………*

http://www.dnsstuff.com/tools/whois.ch?ip=62.189.244.254
http://www.eventid.net/firegen/mildco01-2004-03-12-165112-ondemand.html
http://lists.sans.org/pipermail/list/2004-May/016481.html
http://content.techrepublic.com.com...&threadID=180234&messageID=2101925&id=1856483
http://www.geocities.com/yosponge/blockips.txt
http://datenroulette.de/adblock.txt

*Hier nun die genaue Erklärung nach gezielter Suche zur IP 62.189.244.254*

62.189.244.254 - lycos-eu.imrworldwide.com#IMRworldwide (Red Sheriff)
http://keskustelu.suomi24.fi/show.f...ce=4500000000000684&posting=22000000005169192

http://www.bluetack.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=2297

*http://www.cexx.org/sheriff.htm*
Unlike most conventional spyware, imrworldwide.com's Red Sheriff is loaded as a Java applet embedded in a Web page you visit. Once loaded, it sends information about your Internet usage (how long the page took to load, how long you stayed, etc.) to the parent company, supposedly bypassing firewalls, cookie blockers and the like. A number of Internet Service Providers have begun including Red Sheriff on their start pages, which are programmed to load every time the user logs on to the Internet.
………………………..
Solutions: 
The most obvious (if not user-friendly) solution is to disable Java in your web browser.
:-D


----------



## Captain Picard (7 August 2007)

*AW: imrworldwide.com's Red Sheriff*

wow, schon nach *vier Jahren *eine  umfassende Aufklärung 

das ging ja fix


----------



## parasitoras (7 August 2007)

*AW: imrworldwide.com's Red Sheriff*

*In der Tat, eine etwas verspätete Antwort. 

Aber wie in der IT Kultur bekannt, gute Ereignisse kommen häufig wieder.*

Aus aktuellem Anlass massiver Beschwerden/Bespitzelungen und der oberste Suchergebnistreffer von - imrworldwide.com's Red Sheriff – führt zu diesem Beitrages, so das NICHTS an deren Aktualität und Inhalt verloren gegangen ist.

*Nur Ergebnisse und konkrete Erklärungen sind etwas ausgefrischt.*

Im Übrigen hilft die sehr häufige Benutzung des CC Cleaner 1.37.456, um den kumulierten, unerwünschten Java Schrott permanent zu entsorgen.


----------

